# House resto help needed



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

House is vacant right now. Need to get it ready to rent. Located East Pensacola Heights/Cordova . 3000 sq ft house. 

Ok here's the list of what I need help with....I will supply the materials. I have ladders, walkboards. 

First and foremost....I need an experienced handyman who can work independently and do good work. I may or may not be there during this process. As I can break away from my business, I may be onsite performing some of these or assisting you when two people needed. 

1. Interior paint. Almost completed but have a few more rooms and a stair welll (not too bad) to go. Need trim around doors and some doors to paint.
2. Need 2 doors with jams installed and painted. Also a folding door
3. Need carpet stretched in one bedroom and some padding installed in a dormer area (4' x 6') and the carpet back in place. Carpet in 3 bedrooms, one hallway and one staircase cleaned. 
4. Some small areas on two ceilings painted.
5. Several fogged windows replaced
6, Front door painted
7. Front porch colums (6) painted
8. Deck stained or possible redecked with PT 2x6 or composite decl boards.
9. Glass storm door installed on front door.
10. French door replaced or repaired. 
11. Leak in spinkler system main line located and repaired. Sprinkler system zones fixed, adjusted and heads replaced.
12. Install sod...like 10 pallets worth. 
13. 2-4 ceiling fans replaced.

Possibly some bathroom tile floors and new countertops, sinks, faucets in 3 bathrooms. 

If your are an LCC handyman or know fo a good one please chime in.

Thanks.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## jeanmi82 (Oct 27, 2010)

I own a renovation business called The Finer Side LLc. Let me know if we can be of any help. My phone number is 850/292.8238


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm a LLC and can handle any flooring for you...


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I can help with the lawn care. 850-982-3023


----------

